# Wood Smoker Modifications



## adiochiro3 (Apr 28, 2010)

So I've gleaned a lot of great information about my newest addition to the family -- a 16 inch wood smoker.  I've used Weber kettles, graduated to a Brinkman charcoal model and acquired a nice New Braunfels upright charcoal smoker last year.

Recently, my neighbor hauled this offset firebox smoker to the curb as trash!  Much to my wife's chagrin, I grabbed it and began restoring it.  The image below is the unit nearly restored.











As I cruised this site learning how to use this smoker, I found and adopted Dutch's modifications.




Then I got to thinking, "Why can't I attach the New Braunfel's to the new wood smoker?"  Answer: I could -- and did!  First, I had to cut matching holes in both smokers.






Then I decided to bolt them together rather than weld them, just in case things didn't work out.  I also had to fabricate a cap for the original chimney to force the smoke into the upright portion.




I can attach a piece of sheet metal between the smokers with two wing nuts and use either one individually if I wish.  I fabricated grates and got ready to season it today.




Here is the finished version of what I now call "Grillestate."





After seasoning today, I decided I had to make dinner.  It turns out that the temp in the upright is very low -- perfect for jerky, cheese, probably trout, etc.  I have a bit of a learning curve and some tweaking on heat management with this rig, but I think I'm going to be quite pleased with the grillestate and flexibility this set up allows.


----------



## caveman (Apr 28, 2010)

Way to think outside of the box.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks great.  Hope to see some great qview coming out of that baby.


----------



## morkdach (Apr 28, 2010)

looking good so far if ya want more heat in the upright you might have to vent it to help pull a draft


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 29, 2010)

you are right about that, morkdach; the heat in the upright is very low -- great for cheese and jerky, probably trout as well.  the beauty is that I can use the upright as a stand alone or supplement heat with charcoal in the original burn bowl at the bottom.


----------



## walle (Apr 29, 2010)

Very cool, Adi!


----------

